# A Few Tips For Your First Isle of Wight Trip



## Sky (Apr 24, 2014)

*
Warning - another long post alert!*

Having spent almost a year in 2012/2013 touring France and wildcamping in my motorhome, I wrote an article about it and due to the nice feedback you gave me, it would seem many of you enjoyed reading it.  Just in case you're interested and you missed it, you can find it here.

Due to your appreciation, I thought I would follow it up and write another about the Isle of Wight as I've spent the last year full-time wilding there.  I figured this may help those of you who are either not interested in France or for some reason are unable to hop across the channel – after all; foreign holidays don't appeal to everyone.


 

If you're on a limited budget and looking at staying in the UK to save money, it is actually cheaper to go to France.  Firstly, the ferry companies charge higher fees and secondly, you will pay above average for most things on the island compared to the UK mainland. The ferry is actually cheaper than it is to the Isle of Wight most of the time and the cost of fuel (as well as booze and food) in France is a lot cheaper too.  At the time of writing this, diesel was just over £1.00 per litre.



By staying in the UK of course; you have no language barrier or problems with gas bottles and fittings to worry about.  If you have a dog it won't need an expensive rabies jab or passport.  Those of you with young kids may also not relish the thought of 'are we there yet?' being said every ten minutes when you have eight or ten hours driving ahead of you.

There are also fish and chip shops, English food and beer like John Smith's (pure 'sick' in a glass) for those among you that don't wish to travel abroad or eat that 'foreign muck'.  Now don't go getting upset, I'm not intentionally insulting anyone here; it is a fact that there are people like this (I've met a lot like it and one of them is a very good friend of mine) – you know who you are!:ninja:

*Ferries*

Isle of Wight ferry prices are unjustly high and are in my opinion a rip-off.  The poor islanders (locally known as Caulkheads) get a small discount, but it's nowhere near enough if you need to travel regularly to or from the island.

When I came back from France in April 2013, the ferry from Le Havre to Portsmouth cost me €50.00 (a little over £42.00) one way.  I was on the ferry for nearly six hours (it was delayed slightly), but I could at least enjoy a decent cup of coffee or have some reasonable quality food whilst on board plus they have comfortable chairs to sit in too.

The cost to the Isle of Wight from Portsmouth to Fishbourne the next day with Wightlink was £78.00 one way (I didn't get a return as it would only have been valid for three months) and I was only on it for just over thirty minutes.  What they called coffee tasted like they'd made it with bilge-water and was completely undrinkable. The food they offered is not worth a mention and the seats are dreadfully uncomfortable - just as well it's a short crossing. :mad2::mad1:

I've since been told that Red Funnel Ferries are the better company to use for MH owners as they offer better deals providing you're willing to travel early or late and especially if you have a deal with one of the many campsites(e.g. Park Resorts).  However, as I have no experience of using them with a motorhome I cannot comment or make any recommendations.

*Roads*

The first thing you'll notice as you get off the ferry is how bad the roads are; they are the worst 'made' roads I have ever driven on.  I have travelled and driven all over the world (including most of the UK mainland) and have seen some pretty bad roads in my forty (almost) years of driving (especially in South Africa and South America), but nothing consistently as bad as those on the Isle of Wight – I kid you not!

They have been patched and re-patched for generations. According to an employee of Island Roads that I spoke to, a lot were never actually properly constructed as roads, they are just country tracks that have had more and more hardcore, gravel and tarmac put on top again and again.  Now this new company (strangely enough, mostly the same employees that did them previously) has the job of fixing and or re-making them. 

I personally consider most of the current surfaces unsafe for any speed over forty mph and even that is too fast in a lot of places – especially in a motorhome.  There are patches that are so rough, that you will rattle just about everything in your MH to destruction unless you slow right down to twenty mph or less.  I wouldn't recommend having glass or china on board – change everything for melamine/acrylic or wrap everything very carefully before driving off.

Most roads are very narrow and there are many with sharp and blind bends and some corners have adverse cambers that will tilt you over more than normal.  A lot have 6' 6” width restrictions, but a lot more should either have them or be made one-way. It's not just the width of the road that you have to watch out for though; there are a lot of overhanging trees that could do serious damage to your motorhome if you don't take care.

Understandably, a lot of islanders drive 4x4s because of the state of the roads and I'm pretty sure that you'll find the highest number of Mitsubishi Pajeros in one place that you've ever seen.  I counted twenty in an afternoon and I wasn't really looking. 

I would advise anyone not to drive at night – if you hit one of the many seriously deep potholes I saw, you will do a lot of damage and it could easily result in a serious crash.  You certainly wouldn't want to drive on these roads with alloy wheels and low profile tyres (not that you see them on many motorhomes, but I have seen them on a few).

*Island Drivers*

As you would expect, local drivers know the roads better than visitors and they know where the potholes are, so they will naturally drive faster than you.  However, be warned; island drivers do the strangest things, especially at roundabouts, filter lanes and box junctions.

The island has recently gained a lot of these pesky mini-roundabouts that seem to be the trend. If there are one or two of you approaching one, you should be OK, but if three or four of you arrive together most drivers just stop, not knowing who has right of way over whom. I just went first in these situations and chuckled to myself at people's inability to make a decision (I shouldn't I know, but I couldn't help myself - sorry).

There is a very short section of Dual Carriageway just to the north of Newport that islanders call the 'Motorway'.  Be careful; they undertake, overtake when they shouldn't, won't change lanes when they should, dive into the tiniest gaps in front of you and then hit the brakes.  They treat filter lanes as if they were T-junctions and if you try to filter in, far too many of them will try hard to stop you from doing so by deliberately closing up any gaps.

Over ninety percent of those I saw parking their car, drove into the space.  Obviously, this left them with no choice, but to dangerously reverse out later with the limited visibility reversing has to offer. I witnessed several collisions while I was there with people doing just this – one hit a pushchair with a young child in it, but thankfully there was no injury – just a lot of swearing that I thought was going to come to blows (her wanting to hit him). I offered myself as a witness and that made the aggressively defensive driver (saying that the woman should have been looking out for cars maneuvering) back down.

Width awareness of one's vehicle makes for some interesting situations too.  It is a fifty/fifty split between 'my car is ten feet wide, I won't get through there' to 'my car is only four feet wide, I'll get through there easily'.  Either way, you'll find yourself braking hard in places that you wouldn't normally expect to.

Coaches, buses and lorries cross the centre line on a lot of bends and they are forced into the middle of the road in quite a few places too.  Many drivers of these larger vehicles seem to think everyone should give way to them and will occasionally pull out in front of you unexpectedly.

Like most grumpy old gits, I think a high percentage of today's drivers' skills are poor, but on the island they are definitely worse. I think it's because they learn to drive on the island, take their test on the island and the majority rarely (if ever) get to drive on what we know as normal roads. You will have to make allowances, but it can be difficult at times not to get angry - don't. I really do not like driving angry and think it's potentially more dangerous than drink-driving.

*Parking*

Parking in town or on beaches is difficult if you drive a larger van.  Mine is just under six metres (due to a box and bike on the back) and I managed OK, but it is the biggest I would want to take there.  On-street parking is difficult in most places because bays are five metres or less and the roads are mostly very narrow (always tuck your mirrors in when you park or they'll get broken).

Roads in some towns also have steep cambers, so your van will lean over more than usual.  If you're not careful you may hit one of the many poorly positioned street signs.

*Parking Fees*

Parking charges are high and well above the average that I've experienced recently. Also, because the bays are so small, you will invariably have to pay double as you'll spill over into a second bay. Don't be surprised to find yourself paying around a fiver an hour in places. This sign is from a car park in Newport and is one of the cheaper ones (remember to double the fee):

  

As you can see by these pictures; we're not welcome in some places, but I just ignored these signs.  There is no TRO sign in place and as has been shown many times on this forum they're not enforceable in law, so you couldn't be prosecuted if you chose to do the same. Nothing was said to me and I parked by these signs regularly.

The car park at Alum Bay (for The Needles) will charge double the parking fee for a motorhome, even though there is plenty of room in the bays for longer vehicles.  I won't repeat here what I said to the ticket vendor when he asked me for eight pounds instead of the four I was offering, but I wasn't my usual polite self I can assure you. :mad1:

*Fuel*

In some places fuel can be up to twenty pence a litre more than you'll pay compared with mainland prices (watch out for 'out of town' garages).  Tesco and Sainsbury's in  Ryde and Newport are the cheapest and are in line with mainland prices as you would expect.

*Eating Out*

Prices vary depending on location and what you choose to eat as usual.  I personally found that pub food is generally as good and around half the price of restaurants, but if you don't like pubs take a look at Tripadvisor for a breakdown of popular restaurants.

*Take Away Food*

I found that most Chinese and Indian Take-Away prices were around 20% higher than those on the mainland.  Pizza, burgers, kebabs and the like were around the same.  These were all researched especially for you by the way – I would never eat such unhealthy food myself. 

*Mobile Phone Coverage*

According to friends and family that live on the island, the best coverage is O2, Orange and EE (in that order), with Vodafone being the worst.  As the island terrain is very hilly expect many dead-spots.  Ventnor is one of the worst places to get a signal of any kind as the town is below high cliffs and no one has had the sense to fit suitable repeaters yet.

*WiFi & 3/4G*

Three offer the best coverage for data followed by O2, Orange and EE (Vodafone coverage is useless - by their own admission).  Three is the only one worth relying on in my experience as all the others are very slow.

My Samsung S3 is with O2 and I tether to my lap top when I can, but mostly I use a Huawei dongle from Three with a SIM from www.sambamobile.co.uk that I top up with credit by playing adverts whenever I can pick up a WiFi signal.

WiFi is widely available in pubs and restaurants – mostly you'll have to ask for a password as you would expect, but there are a few where you don't.  There is a McDonalds in Ryde and Newport with free WiFi (if you have the stomach to eat their products).

By using a Solwise Rocket external antenna, I found I was able to use WiFi from the car parks of the various places that kindly gave me their passwords the same as I did in France.

*Police*

There is quite a high police presence on the island.  I don't know the reason, but I should imagine it may have something to do with the prisons (Parkhurst, Camp Hill and Albany).  Still, this is no bad thing because crime figures are pretty low compared with a lot of the country.

As I spent a lot time in regular spots (mainly rural, seldom urban), I got to see police cars checking up on the places I was staying occasionally.  Mostly they ignored me, but on occasion they would give me a nod or a wave and only twice ever stopped to talk.  On both occasions, they were very polite and were not bothered by my presence or the fact that I was staying the night.

*Pubs*

There are some great pubs, so you'll be spoilt for choice.  There are some fantastic old ones to visit because of the building, there are some that do great food, some that do great beer and some that are a combination of those things.

I personally won't use a pub unless it is in the CAMRA Good Beer Guide as I will only go to a pub to drink good quality 'real' beer, not to spend a fiver on a pint of yellow 'Eurofizz' that will give me hiccups and an upset stomach (my apologies if you're a lager fan, but I prefer my taste buds without icicles on them). 

I found several that have good beer and a car park I could overnight in. Two of these are in the POIs, but I'm afraid you'll have to do your own asking for the rest as I said I wouldn't publicise the fact that I stayed.

Suffice to say, I was only turned down the use of their car park overnight by one CAMRA recommended pub and that was the one in Freshwater.  I doubt you would want to drink there anyway – it hasn't been decorated since the early '70s by the look of it and the beer was like cold tea, so I wouldn't have had more than the half I did.

*Colloquialisms*

Well, when you travel there is no getting away from the fact that you will need to learn a few new words.  The island has its fair share that you won't hear elsewhere.  Here is a list of a few examples. Keep your ears open and you'll hear many more – especially in West Wight.

*Wilding Spots*

There are quite a few in the POI database and I stayed at most of them at least once, some quite regularly.

  

There are many other places you can stay too – my attitude is if I can park there legally, then I can stay there overnight legally.  I'm more than happy to ignore the unlawful signs that the council has put up unless I think they have a good reason like a weight, access or size restriction.  

The forest stops are nice, but can get quite busy– I personally like quiet spots away from people.  Cowes, Lake and Newport Industrial estates are very quiet on a Saturday night and all day Sunday if you're not worried about a good view.

The best views and places to park (and overnight) are Culver Down, Brading Down and along the Military Road which runs the length of the SW part of the island between Niton and Freshwater.  Expect occasional vehicle noise, but the roads are not busy at night.

*Beaches*

There are some great beaches around the island, but it will cost you to park on most of them during the day and as I said previously, bay sizes are small; so be prepared to pay double.  The ones I found where you'll be able to park without being charged are Gurnard, Freshwater, Compton, Sandown, Bembridge and Seaview. 

    

*Walking & Dogs*

The island is a great place to take a dog.  There are lots of long walks over the downs and along coastal paths that are perfect.  You can choose short or long ones and there are many with a great view as well as a variety of trees and plant life.  One of my favourites is the Tennyson Trail.  Although, this is fourteen miles long in it's entirety, there are lots of shorter walks that make up the full length. 

If you go from Blackgang viewpoint car park (pictured) and walk up to St Catherine's Oratory (pictured) on the top of the hill, you'll get a 360° view of the island and you can see all the way to the coast on about 90% of it on most days (unless it's cloudy or foggy of course). 

  

It's such a shame that some dog-owners aren't more responsible though.  Some animals that should be muzzled are not (not really a problem for you, but they can be for your dog).  Also a lot don't pick up after their animals and a lot of those that do, will just throw the bag aside when no one is looking.  I'm sure this is the same everywhere, but I just happened to notice it a lot on the island.



I personally, have trained my dog to go in bushes and hedgerows and nowhere near footpaths.  He dutifully reverses back until his bum is well under any bush or into deep brush – it's actually quite comical to watch.  I always carry bags in case he gets caught short and goes where anyone is likely to walk, but I try not to use them unless I have to.  Why preserve it in plastic when it will naturally dissolve away just like the cows', sheep's and rabbits' does?  Of course if you live in a town or city that's different as there are bins you can deposit the bags in.  Anyway, I digress – stop talking s**t Trevor . . .  now where was I?  Let's get back on topic:

*Water & Waste*

Not a problem really because the island is so small (23 miles x 13.5 miles) and neither is ever too far away.  I found public toilets in the following locations that I could use (I don't use chemicals and empty regularly, so don't have a 'smell' problem); SeaClose Park in Newport (waste only), Cowes Esplanade (water and waste), Gurnard Esplanade (water and waste), Sandown/Yaverland (water and waste) and Compton (water and waste). 

I always used them when no one else was around either early in the morning or as it gets dark.  I do this because people (in their ignorance) will always assume you're doing something wrong.  If I had to empty when there were people around, I would just cover the cassette in a black bin liner so no one knew what I was carrying.

*Gas*

This is available in many garages on the island, but the cheapest is Vectawarm in Newport on the Dodnor Industrial Estate.  They also do the cheapest LPG for those of you with refillables like Gas-It or Gaslow. 

*Campsites*

The island has many, but I avoided them – the thought of being on a campsite sends shivers down my spine.  Still, if this is your thing then you won't be disappointed with what's available and if you check with the ferry companies Red Funnel and Wightlink you'll find they do deals with some campsites for a combination package. 

*CLs & CSs*

There are a few if you're a member of either of the clubs (although I'm told most owners don't care if you are or not).  They are all overpriced in my opinion; I really don't need to pay fifteen pounds to park my van in a field.  Still, if you like using them they are available.

*Summary*

Well, I hope something I've written will be of use to you if you do decide on a visit. Geographically, the island is a beautiful place and the locals are in the main very friendly so I doubt very much that you'll be disappointed if you go.

The largest industry on the island is tourism and according to Wikipedia in 1999 they received 2,700,000 visitors.  Considering that the population at that time was only around 130,000, I'm sure you can appreciate that's a lot of people during peak season (although a lot are just day visitors). 

Considering, they have so many tourists each year – you'd think they could afford to fix the bloody roads! :mad2:

Have fun regardless of my negative opinions and enjoy your stay . . .


----------



## MikeH (Apr 24, 2014)

An excellent read, Sky, thanks for taking the time to write it.

I`ve been to IOW once and had a great time. I was in my campervan and sailed from Lymington at about 9am and returned same day about 8pm. It was a few years ago but it only cost me about £40 return, a bargain I thought.

Only being there for the day, we had to make good use of the time so we planned to get breakfast at whatever cafe took our fancy, then heading from Yarmouth to St Helens via Robin Hill nature park (which we thoroughly enjoyed). I can`t remember where the cafe was but it was a little town a few miles from the ferry, more importantly, the food was great and didnt cost the earth. If I remember, I`ll post it.

Robin Hill was the highlight of the visit, we couldn`t see it all in one day. A bit gutting because they gave us a free ticket to return the next day, which we should have done in hindsight.

The only negative encounter we had was when I was driving into a parking bay that was big enough for at least three cars, a motorhome driver decided he would reverse into the same bay at the same time. I was waiting for him to finish his maneuver so I could take the (ample) remaining space. Well, he jumped out, came over to me and said "We`re having this space, we were here first!". LOL I said theres plenty room for both of us and let him continue. I think he was just a poor driver and he probably wasn`t an IOW resident anyway.

Would I go there again? In a heartbeat! One of my favourite ever trips.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Apr 24, 2014)

I lived over on the Isle of Wight for 10 years 1966 to 77 and again from 2002 to 2010 and will agree with everything you have said. There is plenty of good ale though! Try my old local "The Volunteer" in Ventnor with 8 real ales always on in summer, 6 in winter.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 24, 2014)

Another excellent guide!

By the way, some of the best Fish and Chips in the UK in the IOW!


----------



## n brown (Apr 24, 2014)

our first trip abroad was to IOW with 5 of us in a Morris Minor camper,no heating,in November. had a great time !


----------



## jann (Apr 24, 2014)

We sailed out from Portsmouth at midnight and returned at 11pm, these were the cheapest times when we last went. Just pull up at the ferry and ask what the cheapest crossing time is in the next 24 or 48 hours and come back again. I agree it is far cheaper to go to France, but sometimes it is nice to have a change. We had no problems finding somewhere to wild, always on our own.  It was dear to park up in the main tourist places in the day, but we could always find somewhere a bit further out and walk in. There are a few NT places to visit. There were quite a few roads with width restrictions that limit most motorhomes.


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 25, 2014)

also to add to Skyes post... there are some fantastic caulkhead MH owners that will shout abuse at you through your open window whilst you are parked up, trying to have a peaceful read along a magnificent road with full sea views and adequate parking. these said MH owners, will question who you are, introduce themselves and then will invite them selves in for a cuppa and a chat, and become a thorough nuisance whenever and wherever!!! 
(thanks for the tea Trevor.. and all the help and support since!!)
:king:


----------



## Louey (Apr 25, 2014)

I've sent the link to a mate of mine who lives on the Hell as he calls is :lol-053:

I'm going over there for the first time at half term - four vans and we are stopping at Calbourne Water Mill and yes, we are paying £35 for seven nights.

I've heard the roads are awful, but I'll hold back on comments till afterwards. You say the CAMRA guide is how you choose your pubs, but then slate one


----------



## Diamond Hell (Apr 26, 2014)

Right I've registered specifically to respond to what appears to be a pretty bigoted review of the Isle of Wight, because there's a lot not to like and that's inaccurate about the review, so let's go through it bit by bit.



Sky said:


> Firstly, the ferry companies charge higher fees and secondly, you will pay above average for most things on the island compared to the UK mainland



Ferries are expensive, but if you shop outside of peak times of day and off-peak dates then you'll be able to push the price down.  We're not like France - coming here doesn't get you access to the rest of Europe, so the market and volume is rather reduced and as anyone who studied A-Level Geography will know the expensive thing about transport is the break of bulk points, not the miles traveled.  That's not to completely excuse the cost of the ferries, but it is, what it is (as they say).  Your opinion doesn't strike me as terribly well informed, or based on much knowledge of the industry, or the investigations that have already taken place.  

A bridge would clearly be better, but those who have retired here seem to be somewhat against that.  Maybe if you're going to complain about the only way of getting here, just don't get on the ferry?  Given your penchant for freeloading it's not likely that you will have endeared yourself sufficiently to any of the locals to have got access to better discounts on the boats - certainly the friends I have who are bringing their campers over won't be paying what you did for their return tickets.

Also, as you pointed out you weren't actually holidaying, so won't have been able to take advantage of discounted rates from the site you were staying on.



Sky said:


> you will pay above average for most things on the island compared to the UK mainland



Tosh.  Supermarket prices are all the same, auto-factors charge the same prices and we have a great chain of hardware stores where stuff is often 50% cheaper than in B&Q.  Oh I'm sure you can cite occasional price peaks, but shop like an idiot anywhere and you'll suffer identical consequences.

This goes for fuel prices, too.  129.9ppl for Unleaded and 137.9ppl for diesel in Newport at Sainsburys at the moment.  Exactly the same as the high volume stations in Southampton.  If you want to shop in small, local outlets then you'll find the price is higher... just like mainland Britain.



Sky said:


> The first thing you'll notice as you get off the ferry is how bad the roads are; they are the worst 'made' roads I have ever driven on.  I have traveled and driven all over the world (including most of the UK mainland) and have seen some pretty bad roads in my forty (almost) years of driving (especially in South Africa and South America), but nothing consistently as bad as those on the Isle of Wight – I kid you not!



Actually, if you get off the ferry in East Cowes, or Yarmouth you'll now notice how GOOD some of the roads are, since in the last year we have been suffering under a massive rip-off PFI for the upgrade and maintenance of the roads here, for the next 25 years. No I don't agree with it, but with £7m of ring-fenced local Council money, matched with £7m of central government money there is going to be continuous improvement to the road network for the next seven years.  Comparing the IOW road network to third world dirt roads makes you look and sound like an idiot - with the exception of various unadopted streets the roads are surfaced and actually not as bad as a lot of the UK at the moment (and yes, I do travel around the UK a fair bit) because of the terrible winter we've just had. 



Sky said:


> They have been patched and re-patched for generations. According to an employee of Island Roads that I spoke to, a lot were never actually properly constructed as roads, they are just country tracks that have had more and more hardcore, gravel and tarmac put on top again and again.



Ah right - you had a chat to a navvy and now you know the history of our roads?  Seriously, what do you think the basis of most non-trunk roads in the UK/world is?! We don't have trunk roads and through routes, it's part of the charm of the location.  It also means you're not going to be travelling on wide roads built for high volumes of traffic, duh.

Oh and with a wide motorhome, pottering about the place, yes, you might need to pull in and accommodate local buses, tractors and commercial vehicles - they have somewhere to go!



Sky said:


> Understandably, a lot of islanders drive 4x4s because of the state of the roads and I'm pretty sure that you'll find the highest number of Mitsubishi Pajeros in one place that you've ever seen.



Actually it's because there was a business on the Island grey-importing stuff from Japan for several years and given the low incomes over here and short distances people tend to drive (plus the horsiculture and interesting lives people lead) there are many reasons people might have a 4x4.

'Island Drivers'

No, the problem isn't 'Island Drivers' it's actually the geriatrics who retire down here.  Also the Island hasn't 'recently' gained a lot of mini-roundabouts, most of them have been there for decades, or maybe you need to adjust your idea of 'recently'?  Certainly as someone who's spent years driving over here any roundabout stand-offs normally involve doddery old fools who've moved over here to retire, not the local populace. Still, you crack on and laugh at the elderly.



Sky said:


> Over ninety percent of those I saw parking their car, drove into the space.



Would you rather we pushed our cars into the space? 90%?  You counted?  Really?  This is something that doesn't happen across the UK?  Having spent years living up and down mainland Britain, as well as on the Island there is no manifest difference between the parking habits here vs the mainland, just like there's no difference between the size of a standard parking space in mainland towns vs the IOW, except we only have small towns with fewer out of town retail wastelands.

Parking fees are comparable to the rest of the south of England.  We're cheaper than Southampton - check their charges here:

http://www.southampton.gov.uk/Images/on and off st charges_tcm46-336719.pdf

and we're cheaper than Portsmouth, as shown here:

Car parks - charges, information & tickets

So your whining about parking is out and out nonsense.

Alum Bay is a tourist attraction that does not charge entry - the parking charge is the only charge you have to pay.  If you don't like it, don't patronise them.  Once you've paid for parking (or parked on road, for free in Totland a couple of miles away and cycled to the venue) you can explore all of the park and beach for free - quite enticing for parents for £4 for a car/small camper.



Sky said:


> I found that most Chinese and Indian Take-Away prices were around 20% higher than those on the mainland.



I think if you look for the cheapest Chinese, or Indian you'll be able to find cheaper on the mainland, but then there's way more choice, partly due to the ethnic make-up of the Island's population.  That said, the places over here aren't bad and I really don't think you'll find 20% difference.... unless you can offer some actual examples, we'll assume you're making it up, much like the bit about the parking charges.



Sky said:


> Ventnor is one of the worst places to get a signal of any kind as the town is below high cliffs and no one has had the sense to fit suitable repeaters yet.



Whoah whoah whoah - the same problem affects ANY seaside town on a steep hill, facing open sea.  Unless you put repeaters IN THE SEA there's no way to get good coverage!

As I have completed back to back mobile tests across most of the Island, actually for end to end telephony coverage Vodafone is significantly better than the other networks, which have more dead spots, especially where EE have switched off their GPRS masts in favour of 3G transceivers - this has left gaps.  Data coverage is in general better on 3, but you have to accept there will be gaps between masts where the Vodafone coverage is continuous. Ironically at my home on the North side of the Island Voda has data speeds consistently 3x higher than the other networks (10mb down and 3mb up) and EE barely has any signal.  However, Newport is a major data black spot for Vodafone.

Police presence is not high and policing has NOTHING to do with the prisons (one of which was shut last year and the other two have been down-graded several years ago).  Despite not being some sort of police state we do have a low crime rate, which is tied to our lack of good roads, through routes and thus 'passing trade'.

One of the things noted by friends down here from London was how cheap food and drink was, but that doesn't seem to get a mention in your review?  I do note that only a pub that wouldn't let you park for free in their car park got a rude review - what a surprise.

Maybe you could also take the plank out of your eye whilst criticising other dog owners?  But of course, I'm SURE your dog always poos a long way from any path.... just like any dog owner who anyone ever spoke to.... although you specifically mention that you don't clear up most of your dog's poo.  

One of the things about cows, sheep and rabbits is that they're herbivores, which means their poo degrades a lot quicker, as it's just recycled grass.  Dogs are scavengers and carnivores - their poo is a lot more noxious and can contain some fairly unpleasant parasites, too.  That's why you should be clearing it up, not leaving it under bushes by paths for children to come in to contact with.



Sky said:


> *Campsites*
> 
> The island has many, but I avoided them – the thought of being on a campsite sends shivers down my spine.  Still, if this is your thing then you won't be disappointed with what's available



Despite the thought of being on a campsite sending a chill down your spine and the fact you didn't use any of them, you can helpfully recommend those on the Island?  You're too kind.  Maybe you could try a few next time instead of conjuring another element of your review from thin air?  Who knows, you might actually spend some money in the local economy rather than just taking advantage of our public toilets and lax parking attendants?

To be honest re-reading your rude and disingenuous review of the place I call home, so I could respond has just made me more angry about your judgmental and ill-informed (and sometimes plain WRONG) spoutings.

I really hope you're not still freeloading on our services and have moved somewhere else to sneer at another locale for not accommodating your large motorhome at the same cost (or less) than a car and not bending over backwards to provide facilities for you.

I appreciate there are some fantastic facilities in France - that's great, but it's a big country with plenty of space for everyone, unlike the IOW and the South of England, which is cramped and has people who will take advantage (you may have noticed a few 'traveller' encampments while you were over here).  Whilst these travelers way of life is very 'quaint' they don't travel on the Island, the land's generally not theirs, some of them make a bloody mess and if we provided free motorhome slots around the IOW I'm pretty confident you wouldn't be abusing them, as they'd all already be taken, due to the lovely free sea views etc etc.

So, please, feel free to come and visit us.  We have a lot of rural deprivation and very low wages, so if you do come and visit, please use our pubs, restaurants, campsites and other tourism-based facilities - it's what pays the (minimum) wages of a lot of people and keeps our economy ticking over.

And please, Trevor, don't post any more reviews packed full of lies and mis-information.  You'll put people off through the cr*p you spout and we don't need that here, or anywhere else that doesn't bend over backwards to accommodate your long-term freeloading.

Oh and yes, I get that the point of the site is 'wild camping'.  I've done my fair share of it in the UK and France, too.  There's a difference between wild-camping somewhere and wild-camping somewhere for free for a year and then being bloody rude about it.


----------



## Sky (Apr 26, 2014)

Louey said:


> You say the CAMRA guide is how you choose your pubs, but then slate one



Well, the article is mainly about MY OPINIONS; everyone will see things differently. 

Sadly, over the years I've been in a few pubs recommended by CAMRA and the beer (and pub) has been awful.  They can only go by what their members say. :beer:


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Apr 26, 2014)

Response to Diamond Hell.

I don't know how old you are but I guess you are just a youngster. Please do not insult me with your rant. I am probably old enough to be your granddad and I certainly have more experience of life, and of life in the Isle of Wight than you do.
I am not an diddery old fart and have been driving since 1964 and still do. I have NEVER had an insurance claim and very few traffic offence points. Non for 5 years, so please don't start on my generation. PLUS you are forgetting that this is a forum for WILD CAMPING and the idea is to park up in NON paying areas. We do this because we do not need the services of campsites, it is not freeloading because we all pay into the local economy with our daily purchases, we don't want or need, shower blocks, electric points, wash-rooms or club houses. Please do NOT start insulting us.

Now for the sake of OPINION!
It took me a long time to realise that you DO NOT deride the Isle of Wight to any one who lives there. They will tear you apart if your dare to criticise because they have a loyalty to their Island and their way of life. You have to respect that, It really is a beautiful Island.
I moved there in 1966. I can say because I have had the experience unlike you Mr Hell of living there for ten years until 1977. The roads are a mess and have always been this way. I left and returned there in 2002 for a further 8 years, the roads were still a mess. I have been back every year since until last year and the roads are still a mess. They have always said that there is going to be a massive improvement but there never is. It's no good trying to defend the state of the roads, the people with valuable vehicles are going to visit the Island and want to be pre-warned about them and Sky is quite right in doing this. Yes there are SOME good roads and the road out of Coppins Bridge to Cowes is a good one, my mate was a foreman on this road building, but the vast majority of roads ARE in such a bad state that damage is easily done to steering, suspension and tyres.

Driving styles.
For 8 months of the year the Island roads are reasonably quite then suddenly for 4 months there is an influx of "Grockles" (Tourists). Of course it's going to be a nightmare, and it is! Sky is right to point this out. One of MY main routes and for many Islanders who know it is the back way from Ryde over the downs to Ventnor. This is a road used by hundreds of vehicles a day and this is a good description: The road at this point goes down to 7-8 foot wide, it has steep banks of between 6 and 10 feet on either side with 3 passing points cut out. It is approx a half a mile in length.
That road is still the same today as it was when I first used in back in the 1960s.

4 x 4 vehicles.
The reasons for being so many of these things is simple. There are many steep hills on the Island especially in the South side (Back o' the Wight) and in winter a four by four is a good tool to have, plus the Island is mainly rural. I had 3 old drinking buddies who had 4x4s and they will tell you it is also because of the state of the roads.

Pubs and eating and drinking.
As I said in my previous post there are many very good ale houses on the Island, there are, as on the mainland, the same proportion of bad ones. The choice for me personally would be the beer choice but sometimes it's the scenery that makes the place, the Island certainly has that! Now as for price. Real ale around here (Derbyshire) is from £2.75p to £3.10p per pint. Last year on the Island I had to pay from £3.20p to £3.60p per pint so from my point of view, Sky is correct, Beer is expensive there and so people should also know this fact if they visit there. Coming from London it is probably cheaper on the Island.
 Take away food is limited there, of course it is, it's a small Island and the Take away's are usually only two or three to a town. Sometimes only one. Because there is no-where else to choose from much, the competition is weak and the prices, compared to mainland towns is very expensive.
£35 here would be £45 in Shanklin/Sandown. The thing that always got me whilst living there was the chippy's shut down at 8pm or maybe 9pm if you are lucky. I like to pile out of the pub and get fish and chips at midnight, you won't there.

Shopping.

Supermarkets are very recent additions to the Island. During my first stint, there were none. The Island Traders Association would not let them in and any-one who was thinking of selling land to the supermarket giants were leaned on. Mr Apse Ball who owed Ryde airport at the time was one of them, but he took them on and sold to Tesco. I knew him well, so I no what he went through.
The supermarket prices are now in line with the mainland but the supermarkets have destroyed the small retailers who had it their way for years and the shops are now gift shops and craft shops and the like and VERY expensive.

Attractions.
Some very good attractions, and the Island knows how to do this well. I have to agree with Mr Hell about the Needles Pleasure Park for two reasons. One, he is correct and you can indeed take advantage of free admission all day. And two, My ex brother in law is the Manager there.


So what is wrong with the Isle of Wight.  Only one thing really and it could never be put right. It is the tourist.  All the above and the negative points mentioned in SKYs review can be put down to tourists. The local people just don't like them!!! simple as that. They call them in derogatory ways all day long. "Can't move for grockles nipper"  "Bloody grockles, took me half an hour extra this mornin' to get to Newport", " Bloody hell can't get a seat, too many bloody tourists in here".  "Summers here, up go the prices for the tourists", go the cries. And the biggest moan of all is the amount of coaches. They want to stay 'as it was' so to speak. When I first went there in 1966 there were only 2 sets of traffic lights on the entire Island, plenty of room on the roads, plenty of parking.  I left a job here in the Midlands earning £36 per week and the best I could get there was £20 per week. The cost of living was 20% higher there but I don't know what it is now.
To sum up.
The Islanders are a pretty happy lot. Most are dependant, reliable and honest people. They have an unmovable attachment to their Island, it is a powerful force in them to such an extent that they will rise to you if so much as criticise the place. You cannot blame them, it is a beautiful place that has been gifted with such wonderful scenery and they see themselves, quite rightly, as guardians to it's safe keeping, it's heritage and  it's history. They see a bridge as a violation to it's Island-ship. They are more than happy with it's narrow roads and it's quirky-ness. But it's the tourists that get in the way. They despoil the place, they clog it up, they spoil it's beauty and they crowd it out. They take over what they see as their own space. They can't repair the roads because, to shut a road down in the best seasons for road works would effectively shut down the tourist industry. What they find hard to understand is that without the tourist, the Island will die because the tourist is the life blood. The other thing is that the tourist who falls in love with the place is the resident when he retires because that is what is happening fast. The people with the disposable income are the retired and it is they who seek the old fashioned beauty of living there. In come the elderly and out go the young, but that is another story.
So go there and enjoy, come back and post your findings as Sky has done, I for one thank him and others like him for giving us his overview, after all it is his overview and he is entitled to it without being slated off for it.


----------



## Sky (Apr 26, 2014)

Diamond Hell said:


> what appears to be a pretty bigoted review



Bigoted huh?  I suggest you look that one up in your dictionary.  I simply gave my opinions and they are based on my knowledge of living on and off the Isle of Wight most of my life. 

You obviously have a high opinion of the island going by your username.  For the benefit of those that wouldn't know, islanders call the IOW Wight Diamond due to its diamond shape. You obviously consider it a pretty poor place if you call it Hell.  I disagree; it's a great place, but living there doesn't suit me.  I find a lot of people are too closed off to other people's beliefs and attitudes. 



Diamond Hell said:


> Ferries are expensive, but if you shop outside of peak times of day and off-peak dates then you'll be able to push the price down.


 
You're right, that's pretty much what I said.



Diamond Hell said:


> anyone who studied A-Level Geography will know the expensive thing about transport


 
I have a degree in Geography thank you, and you're right a bridge would be better - especially for the island.  Sadly, too many people disagree with us.



Diamond Hell said:


> Given your penchant for freeloading



Did someone mention something about bigotry?  

Is the fact that I try to avoid places that charge excess fees for parking and choose not to use campsites (which are meant for tents and caravans by the way) freeloading? This is another term you need to look up in that dictionary.



Diamond Hell said:


> certainly the friends I have who are bringing their campers over won't be paying what you did for their return tickets.  Also, as you pointed out you weren't actually holidaying, so won't have been able to take advantage of discounted rates from the site you were staying on.



I should think not, that's the beauty of local knowledge.  However, my article was not aimed at locals, but at people who may like to visit there.

Who said I was not holidaying?  I'm semi-retired now and my life is a full-time holiday.  I can afford to do that after the many years I paid IOW taxes and rates and wages to the people I employed.  Having sold my house and my business, I now choose to live the way I do - in freedom (as is best allowed in our wonderful 'pay here rip-off' country.



Diamond Hell said:


> Supermarket prices are all the same, auto-factors charge the same prices and we have a great chain of hardware stores where stuff is often 50% cheaper than in B&Q.  Oh I'm sure you can cite occasional price peaks, but shop like an idiot anywhere and you'll suffer identical consequences.



Are they really?  I've found them to vary greatly, besides who said anything about shopping in supermarkets?  Yes, I would be an idiot to shop in B&Q without checking prices elsewhere first.  



Diamond Hell said:


> This goes for fuel prices, too.  129.9ppl for Unleaded and 137.9ppl for diesel in Newport at Sainsburys at the moment.  Exactly the same as the high volume stations in Southampton.  If you want to shop in small, local outlets then you'll find the price is higher... just like mainland Britain.



I pointed out the fact that Sainsbury's in Newport are the same as mainland prices.



Diamond Hell said:


> Actually, if you get off the ferry in East Cowes, or Yarmouth you'll now notice how GOOD some of the roads are



You're right - it's a shame about the rest. 



Diamond Hell said:


> Comparing the IOW road network to third world dirt roads makes you look and sound like an idiot



I didn't compare them to 'third world dirt roads' at all - who's an idiot?  



Diamond Hell said:


> Ah right - you had a chat to a navvy and now you know the history of our roads?



Actually, no.  He is an area manager and another good friend of mine.  I'm sure he'll be really pleased that you called him an unskilled manual labourer.



Diamond Hell said:


> Oh and with a wide motorhome, pottering about the place, yes, you might need to pull in and accommodate local buses, tractors and commercial vehicles - they have somewhere to go!



Yes, and I accept that; as will anyone else on this forum.  What I was pointing out in my article was the fact that the roads are as they are, so more care will need to be taken than on 'normal' roads.



Diamond Hell said:


> No, the problem isn't 'Island Drivers' it's actually the geriatrics who retire down here.



Well, here I strongly disagree.  That is of course only my opinion based on around thirty five years of living there.



Diamond Hell said:


> Parking fees are comparable to the rest of the south of England.  We're cheaper than Southampton - check their charges here:
> 
> http://www.southampton.gov.uk/Images/on and off st charges_tcm46-336719.pdf
> 
> ...



This is based presumably on your extensive travels around Southampton and Portsmouth? I can only pass on my opinions based on my experience.  That experience shows me that parking fees on the island are unfairly high.



Diamond Hell said:


> Alum Bay is a tourist attraction that does not charge entry - the parking charge is the only charge you have to pay.



My point exactly.  Do people with larger estate cars and 4x4s pay extra to visit some coloured sand?



Diamond Hell said:


> I think if you look for the cheapest Chinese, or Indian you'll be able to find cheaper on the mainland [waffle edited out] . . . . . we'll assume you're making it up, much like the bit about the parking charges.



Now why one earth would I make it up? The idea of writing this was to show people that this is the way it *IS.  *I would deservedly be ridiculed for writing something that was untrue by the first person to discover it for themselves.



Diamond Hell said:


> Whoah whoah whoah - the same problem affects ANY seaside town on a steep hill, facing open sea.  Unless you put repeaters IN THE SEA there's no way to get good coverage!



Of course it does, I'm not disputing that, but as an ex RF engineer who has worked extensively in radio communications, it may surprise you to learn that repeaters only need to be put on top of the highest point.



Diamond Hell said:


> Police presence is not high



I disagree - you cannot travel far on the island without seeing a patrol car.  Driving around the UK a lot as I do, I only get to see them occasionally.  



Diamond Hell said:


> and policing has NOTHING to do with the prisons (one of which was shut last year and the other two have been down-graded several years ago).  Despite not being some sort of police state we do have a low crime rate, which is tied to our lack of good roads, through routes and thus 'passing trade'.



Thank you for pointing that out.  However, once again I said 'I don't know the reason, but I imagine it's something to do with the prisons . . . '



Diamond Hell said:


> But of course, I'm SURE your dog always poos a long way from any path.



Exactly, he does.  That's why I wrote it. 



Diamond Hell said:


> Despite the thought of being on a campsite sending a chill down your spine and the fact you didn't use any of them, you can helpfully recommend those on the Island?  You're too kind.  Maybe you could try a few next time instead of conjuring another element of your review from thin air?  Who knows, you might actually spend some money in the local economy rather than just taking advantage of our public toilets and lax parking attendants?



Campsites are meant for caravans and tents as I pointed out earlier.  A lot of motorhomers do actually choose to use them because they want to have electricity and water on tap.  They also enjoy the company of other campsite users and enjoy the entertainment that's put on, bars and restaurants etc. that they offer. 

However, motorhomes are self-contained and designed to be used off-grid for varying periods by design.  As a result a good percentage of the readers on this forum choose not to use them, which is why I've made known MY OPINION based on the KNOWLEDGE I gained during my visit and what I have seen from a motorhomer's (not a resident's or normal holidaymaker's perspective).



Diamond Hell said:


> To be honest re-reading your rude and disingenuous review of the place I call home, so I could respond has just made me more angry about your judgmental and ill-informed (and sometimes plain WRONG) spoutings.



The Spanish have a saying; 'Abrer los ojos' - it means open your eyes. You simply do not see what's around you.

You may have found what I've written as rude and you're entitled to your opinion.  Disingenuous is another word that you need to look up in that dictionary though.



Diamond Hell said:


> I really hope you're not still freeloading on our services and have moved somewhere else to sneer at another locale for not accommodating your large motorhome at the same cost (or less) than a car and not bending over backwards to provide facilities for you.



Thankfully, I find most islanders far friendlier than you and as I have family and friends on the island I will continue visiting.  However, I will remember that there is yet another ignorant, rude and misinformed resident that doesn't appreciate me spending the higher prices than are necessary to get to eat, refuel my van, drink beer in pubs and spend my money in your restaurants to help boost your economy.



Diamond Hell said:


> So, please, feel free to come and visit us.  We have a lot of rural deprivation and very low wages, so if you do come and visit, please use our pubs, restaurants, campsites and other tourism-based facilities - it's what pays the (minimum) wages of a lot of people and keeps our economy ticking over.



Like I said . . .



Diamond Hell said:


> And please, Trevor, don't post any more reviews packed full of lies and mis-information.  You'll put people off through the cr*p you spout and we don't need that here, or anywhere else that doesn't bend over backwards to accommodate your long-term freeloading.



As I've always done in life, I will give my opinions to any that will listen.


----------



## Admin (Jun 27, 2015)

*test*

test


----------



## Sky (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for re-opening this thread Phil. 

Threads automatically close after six months of inactivity; I didn't realise this.

Just a quick update on some parking changes.  Motorhomes are now allowed in a lot of Isle of Wight car parks.  Sadly, the greedy council have set the prices high enough to make the use of CLs & CSs attractive, but there are still plenty of places to wild if you want to.  It is still frowned upon to overnight in car parks, but as mentioned previously; is unenforceable.  Still, these are the places to head for to park during the day.

FYI here is a link to a list of car parks that you can park in - some overnight.

Here is the new updated car park sign that's in all the car parks (also posted in another recent IOW thread).



I've also discovered recently, that if you use the Red Funnel Ferry Service as opposed to Wightlink, you can get crossings for £40 to £50 each way.  You will need to travel early or late though.

Happy holidays . . .


----------



## Robmac (Jun 27, 2015)

Blimey, I hadn't seen the attack on your review Sky!

Keep up the good work mate, if people can't handle honesty, that's their problem.


----------



## Mul (Jun 27, 2015)

. and no I don't care I'm quoted below that's not my point in say, trying to hide etc.


----------



## Mul (Jun 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 27, 2015)

Mul said:


> .................You spend a year there freeloading (I know you probably spent some money and gave them a ha'penny or two while they doffed their caps at you in gratitude - still if you can take liberties with Lizzies English) on a wee patch a mere 147miles square, bloody shameful..........................



Am I really reading this right? You are calling him a freeloader for wildcamping on the Isle of Wight?


----------



## Sky (Jun 27, 2015)

Mul said:


> Grim uniformative reading, which is a shame as I was hoping to find something useful to read.
> 
> Chrz Mul.



Thank you for your kind comments.  I'm glad I didn't go to the trouble of writing it just for your benefit.

Maybe you should read your own tagline . . .


----------



## Mul (Jun 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 27, 2015)

Mul said:


> at the end of your 2nd question mark I could add ...
> 
> ... for nearly a whole year and then having the cheek to utterly putdown the place for the privilege ?
> 
> erm !



I don't see it as an utter putdown at all. It is a balanced review, summarised by "Geographically, the island is a beautiful place and the locals are in the main very friendly so I doubt very much that you'll be disappointed if you go."

He has, quite rightly written about things to avoid, and I have been to the Island several times and tend to agree with his comments. Excellent review in my book, warts and all.


----------



## n brown (Jun 27, 2015)

this is going well ! having spent a bit of time on the island ,i quite like the place,and Sky's review,generally,and a lot of the negatives could also apply to Cornwall or any south coast resort, but i like it that people are straight in to defend their patch !


----------



## Robmac (Jun 27, 2015)

n brown said:


> ................ a lot of the negatives could also apply to Cornwall or any south coast resort...............



They could indeed Nigel, and I would want to know about them if I didn't already. It's the words "Prejudiced, Biased, Jibberish, bigoted tosh", and of course "freeloader" that I find a bit strong, especially when somebody has gone to the trouble of writing such a comprehensive post.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 27, 2015)

Everyone can offer their opinion, thats whats good about forums. One voice means little, but after a number have spoken, we can get a fair, overall view.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 27, 2015)

MikeH said:


> Everyone can offer their opinion, thats whats good about forums. One voice means little, but after a number have spoken, we can get a fair, overall view.



Fair comment Mike.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 27, 2015)

I used to visit the IoW twice a week for work. I like the place a lot but couldn't live there because the place is too small and insular. As an example I visited a scrap metal dealer who asked me where I lived, when I said Portsmouth he replied ' the mainland, I went there once, we went to Marks and Spencers. I didn't like it. Not been back since'. I now visit occasionally to collect goods, I'm told to arrive at a specific time, but invariably sit for hours waiting for the goods to be completed, but I suppose that is island living.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2015)

Went over in 2005 with the motorhome using a Caravan Club package, return ferry and 5 nights on a site

It was ok  but trying to park the van whist looking round the island was not good.

Got moved on several times with the dreaded  ......................   can`t park that in here pal.

Seen what we wanted to .....  just    ........ but we won`t bother going back as i believe the parking situation is a lot worse now.


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Jun 27, 2015)

Great review, useful information. Thank you Sky


----------

